# L-Arginine and mental health



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Im sure I saw something saying that people with anxiety should avoid this.

Is this true?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No, not really. Arginine contraindicates with a small number of medications for hypertension, and those meds are very occasionally prescribed for people with hypertension and anxiety - it's only a problem if you have meds for anxiety that say you shouldn't use arginine or things like viagra.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I took it the once and made me feel really flushed.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay guys, thanks. When would I take it in relation to BBing and what benefits does it have in that respect? Also if it likely to exacerbate acne if I am already pretty prone?


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

BUMP


----------

